# NZXT X73 RGB kabel wo anschließen??



## RC Shad0w (5. März 2021)

Mahlzeit. Ich habe eine X73 und das Gigabyte B550 Gaming V2. Wo schieße ich das RGB kabel der Pumpe an !?


----------



## NerdFlanders (5. März 2021)

Das ist eine HUE 2 RGB Verbindung


----------



## RC Shad0w (5. März 2021)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Das ist eine HUE 2 RGB Verbindung


D.h? Sollte nicht am Mainboard ein Anschluss dafür sein ? Ich habe nämlich keinen.


----------



## Downsampler (5. März 2021)

RTFM, ab Seite 20:



			https://nzxt-site-media.s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/uploads/download/attachment/953/Kraken_X_RGB_Digital_Manual_English.pdf


----------



## manimani89 (5. März 2021)

die pumpe müsste noch einen anschluss für rgb haben. dann kann mans beim gehäuse anschließen die haben das teilweise so wie bei meinem. da ist dann auf der rückseite ein modul wo mans anschließen kann


----------



## RC Shad0w (5. März 2021)

manimani89 schrieb:


> die pumpe müsste noch einen anschluss für rgb haben. dann kann mans beim gehäuse anschließen die haben das teilweise so wie bei meinem. da ist dann auf der rückseite ein modul wo mans anschließen kann


das Kabel kommt aus der Pumpe. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, kann man damit einen RGB Streifen mit der pumpe Synchronisieren


----------



## Downsampler (5. März 2021)

Ne, daran schließt man das RGB Steuerkabel an, das von den Lüftern kommt.


----------

